# Schwinn Hornet



## Chocolat96 (Feb 24, 2016)

I love accessories I think I did all right with these on my bike


----------



## Awhipple (Feb 24, 2016)

Can you post a picture of the whole bike. Would love to see it. I like accessories also.


----------

